# HOW CAN I USE PHOTOS ON MY EHD ON BOTH MY LT AND DT USING PC



## bjc (Apr 5, 2010)

i am using a pc with vista...i have a LT and a DT and all my photos are on my ehd...i use lightroom to bring my photos into the computer...then i adjust when i have time...at least once a week i am away and do this from my LT loading all the photos to my EHD that is shared with the Dt ...when i am home i then hook the ehd into the dt....i am totally confused how to use this system and not have to go import my photos again..... 

i have been told to do an export of the catalog each time i am about to disconnect the ehd and then when i hook it to the lt import the catalog.... i am trying this with my 2'1' photos and it is taking forever... i dont think this will work...any ways to do what i want to do would be much appreciated?

i am a bit confused about the catalog thing and if i should be backing up to somewhere...like on my ehd??? and what to do

so thanks for easy directions for a novice grandmother who takes lots of photos....


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 5, 2010)

Just put the catalog right on the external hard disk. That's the simplest solution.


----------



## bjc (Apr 6, 2010)

can you tell me how i put the catalog on my ehd? and how i keep it updated each time i add photos? thanks so very much


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 6, 2010)

In Windows Explorer, drag the catalog file and previews database to the external hard disk. Then double-click the catalog file to open it. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 6, 2010)

On Windows, the previews database is the folder structure named _your_catalog_name.lrdata_, which should be in the same folder, right next door to the catalog, _your_catalog_name.lrcat_ .

Usually, these are in the My Pictures/Lightroom folder.


----------



## bjc (Apr 6, 2010)

and how does this catalog get updated? does it just reflect the new photos and the changes to the photos as i do them or do i have to save or do something to this catalog?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 6, 2010)

It's automatic. It keeps track of everything you do the images. So it's critically important to arrange for backups of the catalog, and the images. Keeping it on the EHD just makes it portable, so it travels with the images. Both the DT and LT will be able to access the current version, alternately.

You might want to have a look at The Starter Kit  for guidance on most of the basic questions. We'll be happy to help you get organized with a backup plan as well.


----------



## bjc (Apr 6, 2010)

i have this on my ehd.... but it is dated 3/31/2'1' .... and i have added some photos on 4/2 and 4/5


----------



## bjc (Apr 6, 2010)

so if it does it automatically ...i am confused...i still have to do backing up of the catalog?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 6, 2010)

In an ordinary graphics program, the changes to images are made to the image files themselves, and you save the files once the changes are made, which forever alters them, with no way back to the original.

In Lr, the changes are 'applied' to the files, but instead of making a physical change to the image files, the sequence of adjustment instructions is saved by Lr in a special place. That place is the catalog database file. The beauty of this is that your images are never harmed by your processing, and you can always start over, if you get a better idea, sort of like film negatives used to be.

However, computers and Lr aren't perfect, and since Lr keeps 'all its eggs in one basket', the catalog database, it pays to make sure you keep backup copies of that 'precious' file. Since you also will need the original image files in order for the adjustment instruction to work on, it pays to keep back ups of those as well.


----------



## bjc (Apr 6, 2010)

here is where i get confused.... when you open lr it says do you want to backup...is that backing up the catalog? or what? i have mozy that backsup my computer each night and it backs up everything on my ehd....so if i have that am i also doing that lightroom backup?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 6, 2010)

Lightroom has its own backup capability, but for the catalog only. It is entirely optional, and the frequency can be user set to a certain degree (e.g. never, once a month, once a week, once a day, every time LR starts). Typically it will create a date-stamped backup in the folder called Backups alogside the catalog (see your folder screenshot), so each backup file is unique and over a period of time you can find literally hundreds of backups in that folder. You have to manually delete them should you want to reduce the number there.

Do you need to use this option? Look at it as a safety measure should you get a catalog corruption which goes unnoticed for a couple of days or weeks....you might find that your regular backup routine has now overwritten the catalog backup with corrupted versions, but if you have used LR's own backup process _in addition_ to your own regime there's a good chance you will be able to get back to an uncorrupted version. This is what I do....I have a backup process which creates three separate backups of both picture folders AND catalog (and LT settings) and I also have my preferences set for LR to take a weekly backup.

Hope this makes sense to you....


----------



## bjc (Apr 6, 2010)

i hate to sound dum...but...lol.... i really just want to clarify all this so i understand what i am doing...I Love using LR to adjust my photos and am fine with it...i just want to be certain with my understanding of how it all is organized re the fact that i use the ehd for all the photos, and go btw my LT and DT.... 

1. i just put photos on my ehd using LR to get them off the CF card... i am on my LT and as you saw in the screen shot there is a file i made on my EHD called LR with the backup folder and the lcrat files etc..... so i want to be clear that i can close up the LT , disconnect the ehd and then hook up the ehd to the Dt ( i am away otherwise i would be trying this) and then i will see these new photos that i have along with all my old photos..... is this correct ?

2. i am attaching a screen shot of the backup window that opens when i start LR and want to make sure that is correct and that i should say yes to backup.... am i correct that the backup is different from the catalog.... ???? the catalog is what the LR uses to see all the adjustments etc to the photos...and the backup backsup the catalog so it is another copy of it???

just need some clarifying if i have it right so that i can understand it ...or any explanation of where i am missing something...thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 6, 2010)

No worries....we all had to learn (and in my case I still am!!).

1. In principle, yes that is exactly how it should work....if you have ONE catalog into which all pictures are 'imported', and that catalog is on the same EHD as all the pictures, then you can happily switch between laptop and desktop and it also doesn't matter which PC you are using when you import. I said 'in principle', reason for that is there's one potential fly in the ointment....and that is that ideally the EHD should have the same drive letter when it is connected to either laptop or desktop. Lightroom keeps track of all your pictures and folders for you, but these are indexed under the drive letter of the particular hard drive(s) on which they are kept. SO.....if your EHD has drive letter N on the laptop, and all the pictures/folders have been successfully indexed under that drive letter, and then you connect the EHD to your desktop AND IT HAS A DIFFERENT DRIVE LETTER then LR will report all the folders as missing (i.e. there will be a ? alongside all the folders in the folder panel of the Library module). Obviously the easiest thing to do is to ensure the drive has the same drive letter on both PCs....but even if it hasn't you could still go through the 'find missing folder' procedure to point LR towards them (although it helps to have the 'parent' folder showing, then you just have to locate the one and all sub-folders will automatically be found).

Hope that all made sense....

2. Yes you are correct, if you use the LR backup process (looks like you have it set to backup the catalog every time LR starts, which may be overkill if you also have your own independent backups) then a COPY of the current catalog is created in the folder called Backups (have a look in there, you might be surprised at how many backup copies you find).....


----------



## bjc (Apr 6, 2010)

ok...thank you for clearly answering my questions...thanks to eveyone here that responded....it has been helpful....when i get home i will see what the letter is for the ehd when hooked up to my DT but i think it is the same.... as for the backup set up where do i find that and what do you suggest? once a week???

thanks so much...fyi...i waited on hold for almost an hour at adobe the other day and the person did not explain nor understand...he had me exporting my catalog every time i shut down the computer and the export of the catalog takes a long time.... so you guys were much more helpful and i didnt even have to be on hold with musac for an hour..!!!LOL


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey, glad we were able to help.

To change the Lightroom frequency, click on Edit, Catalog Settings and you'll find the Backup options in the middle of the General tab....click the down arrow to the right and you'll find the options there. As to how frequent, that really depends on your own preferences....if you are comfortable with your own backup routine then you may decide that weekly is OK. But if you only generally use LR every few days, you could perhaps leave it at the current setting....entirely up to you, but I wouldn't do it less than weekly though!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 6, 2010)

Also, what if the EHD breaks? Better to choose a location on the local drives and configure it on both machines. This is in the first line of your screen shot...


----------



## bjc (Apr 13, 2010)

hope someone is still around here to help me...i thought i had it all fine by showing you my files on the ehd and yes the ehd does have the same letter when i use it on the LT or with the Dt...i have been using the Dt cause i was home...now i am away and i open up LR and none of the more recent photos that i had put on using my DT and the EHD are shown....????? whats up???? what am i still doing wrong???? and what screen shots should i show you to show where the problem is???? 

this screen shot shows what i see on the LT and there are several more dates in april that have photo folders.... hoping for some help to figure this out thanks


----------



## bjc (Apr 13, 2010)

thought i would add these screen shots...one is of the folder that is on my ehd that i believe is the catalog??? the other is in that folder i opened up the backup folder./..

any help to figure out why the lt isnt showing my newer photos that i added with the same ehd but using my dt ....


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 13, 2010)

It is because your catalog on the laptop is different than the one on the desktop. Lightroom will not be aware of new photos by itself. You have to import to make Lightroom aware of their location. But do not do the import from both the desktop and from the laptop! The trick is to work with only one version of the catalog (by transfering it) or more simply with a single catalog. In your case, the very simplest way to do this is to move your catalog on the EHD. With Lightroom closed, copy both _YourCatalogName_.lrcat file and _YourCatalogName Previews_.lrdata folder to the EHD and double-click the .lrcat to open. Be sure that on both computers, Lightroom will alway open the catalog on the EHD. You can hold the Ctrl key when you double-click the Lightroom sortcut and it will immediately offer a dialog box where you can tell it where to look for the catalog and put a check-mark for "Always load this catalog on startup".


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 13, 2010)

OK so you laptop's catalog is N:/Lightroom for ehd/Lightroom 2 Catalog.lrcat

If it is not showing the images the desktop catalog was showing it is because the desktop was still configured to work from the catalog on C:. Recopy from desktop to EHD and configure both computers to open from the EHD catalog as I explained before.


----------



## bjc (Apr 13, 2010)

have to take my grandson out now.... will be back and check back later to see if i can figure this out..appreciate yourhelp and will post again when i try to figure this out


----------



## bjc (Apr 13, 2010)

here is where i am really confused.... this is what opens when i go to see what catalog i am using...and since i only have one folder on the ehd ...i dont understand why this isnt the same for the dt and the lt.... i am attaching what it said...i did not change or move anything cause my ehd is where this info is...at least that is what my thinking is and that is what i have shown above in a screen shot previously... can you clarify


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 13, 2010)

The thing you need to remember is that your are running TWO versions of Lighroom, one of each of your two computers. Your goal of trying to have them both access the ONE set of picture files and ONE catalog is perfectly reasonable, BUT you have to ensure that Lightroom on BOTH computers opens the same catalog by default. 

You have shown us a screenshot from ONE of your computers which shows that it is correctly trying to use the version of the catalog that you have created on the EHD.....now you need to perform the same check on the OTHER computer to make sure that it too has the EHD catalog as its default. If you are having inconsistencies across the 2 computers, chances are that one of them has a different default catalog.

Have a look at the other computer and let us know what you find....

Have faith, this WILL get sorted!


----------



## bjc (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks...when i am back home and on the dt i will do the opening window with the ctrl to see what it says for the catalog..... and then get back to you later this week...thanks so very much


----------



## bjc (Apr 5, 2010)

i am using a pc with vista...i have a LT and a DT and all my photos are on my ehd...i use lightroom to bring my photos into the computer...then i adjust when i have time...at least once a week i am away and do this from my LT loading all the photos to my EHD that is shared with the Dt ...when i am home i then hook the ehd into the dt....i am totally confused how to use this system and not have to go import my photos again..... 

i have been told to do an export of the catalog each time i am about to disconnect the ehd and then when i hook it to the lt import the catalog.... i am trying this with my 2'1' photos and it is taking forever... i dont think this will work...any ways to do what i want to do would be much appreciated?

i am a bit confused about the catalog thing and if i should be backing up to somewhere...like on my ehd??? and what to do

so thanks for easy directions for a novice grandmother who takes lots of photos....


----------



## areohbee (Apr 13, 2010)

Tip: check the "Keep Presets With Catalog" preference. That way if you create a preset on your LT, it'll show up on your DT too (and vice versa).

But get the other stuff sorted out first!


----------



## bjc (Apr 13, 2010)

where do you find "keep presets with catalog"

and does this refer to presets i have created or purchased or downloaded?


----------



## areohbee (Apr 13, 2010)

Edit -&gt; Preferences -&gt; Presets -&gt; Location

I think you may need to copy your existing presets to the new location, then all new presets will be in the correct place from then on.

The new place is in the folder with your catalog (on the ehd), the old place is in with the rest of your app-data on your local machine(s).

Once you get your catalog access sorted out, I/We can help you get your presets "in line".


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 14, 2010)

As TNG said, you MUST get the same results as in you last screen shot on your desktop. Fix this first then you will see that your desktop will now be as outdated as your laptop. So if you continue to add new work on your laptop and don't want to loose it and also don't want to loose what is on the desktop and not on the laptop, you will have to forget my previous advice of copying again your desktop's C: drive catalog over the EHD as the procedure will be different. But we will help you with this one once you tell us what you find on the desktop's similar dialog box.

Rob's suggestion is fine but will be the very last thing to do only when all the above is sorted out.


----------



## bjc (Apr 14, 2010)

i will be home later today so will check the dialog box and send a screen shot later today or tonight EST ....i am in new york....i really really appreciate your expertise and your help... thanks so much and will be posting that screen shot once i get back to my Dt later today


----------



## bjc (Apr 14, 2010)

ok i am on my DT now with the same ehd hooked up to it that is sometimes hooked to the LT and on the Dt i opened LR and hit ctrl...here is the screen shot.... i think they are a bit different catalog.... right? how do i correct this?


----------



## areohbee (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like you are accessing a backup copy of your catalog. Backups should not be touched unless the primary catalog has a problem. Perhaps someone following your plight more closely has more to say...


----------



## bjc (Apr 14, 2010)

i have been trying to figure out how to use my ehd for all my photos and share btw my LT and Dt...but i think the catalog that the LT is viewing is different than the catalog the DT is viewing... and the one the DT is viewing is more extensive and the catalog i would like to be using...so i dont want to mess with stuff without someone who knows telling me how and what i need to do so that i can have the catalog that my DT sees as my only catalog so i will see if some one who has been following along with me for the last few days comes by to help...thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello again!

OK, yes your desktop is currently pointed at a different catalog than your laptop....in fact it's actually using one of the backup catalogs. Look at one of yesterday's screenshots where you posted the explorer view of your EHD....in folder called Lightroom for EHD there is the prime catalog (Lightroom 2 Catalog.lrcat) and in the same folder there is a sub-folder called Backups....this is where Lightroom stores all the backups that you have been regularly taking, and they are all date-stamped. You can see from the latest desktop screenshot that Lightroom on the desktop is using the backup catalog taken on March 3'th at 135'.

Changing Lightroom on your desktop is simply a matter of starting up again in the same way, but this time select the Change button to the right of the catalog name, then in the window that pops up just browse to your EHD, open the 'Lightroom for ehd' folder and choosing the 'Lightroom 2 Catalog.lrcat' file....and make sure you check the box which says 'Always load this catalog on startup'. At that point you would have BOTH the laptop and the desktop using the same catalog and same picture folders.

HOWEVER.....before you do that....we need to think about the differences between the two slightly different catalogs that you have been using, and what's the best way to get the ONE prime catalog fully updated. It may be that the difference is small, as it's only been two weeks since 3'th March. What I would expect to see is that when you start up Lightroom on your LAPTOP, you will find that ALL the pictures that you have imported into Lightroom on your DESKTOP are not in the catalog. Depending on how many there are, it may simply be a case of getting the Desktop pointing at the right catalog and then re-importing those 'missing' pictures. However, if there are hundreds of 'missing' pictures it might be better to go through an export catalog/import catalog process....in which case it probably would be a good idea to wait for Denis to turn up as he knows far more about the workings of Lightroom than I do! 

If that's OK with you, while we are waiting why not have a think about how many pictures you think you have imported into Lightroom on the both the LAPTOP and the DESKTOP in the last two weeks....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 14, 2010)

Some options for you to consider:

1. We could very easily get both the laptop AND the desktop to both use whichever one of the two catalogs you would prefer. It sounds like the Desktop catalog is more extensive, but if we switch both computers to that one you would lose any pictures which you imported on the LAPTOP in the last two weeks. These would need to be reimported.
2. More fiddly, but perhaps not as difficult as it might sound, we could first boot up the LAPTOP, start Lightroom and find all pictures that you have imported in the last two weeks, then export these as a catalog. Then do step one to get the NEW prime catalog up and running (basically this would be the desktop catalog copied over the laptop catalog and both computers then pointed at it), then on either computer we could import the previously exported catalog to get the laptop pictures into the new catalog.

As I said, the choice between the two methods will largely be determined by how many pictures you've imported on both computers in the last two weeks.


----------



## bjc (Apr 14, 2010)

i used to be able to go btw the LT and the DT as someone once walked me thru all this.... then suddenly and i dont know why or what stupid thing i did ...the LT and DT were not the same....but just a bit different so as of now the LT catalog has 319 less photos..it is missing a few dates in april but that is all..... i dont know how i ended up with two catalogs ..... but so appreciate the help to rectify this so that i am back in working order.... and hopefully can understand this a wee bit better

so could i just open the LT while it is hooked to the EHD.... add those photos ( by doing import from disk right?) then the LT would be the same as the DT...but then i have to direct the DT to the correct catalog right? 

what should i do with this catalog that somehow got in my backup file??? is that wierd??? should it be there??? is it easier to not import the missing photos but use the catalog that is in the backup folder.... can i copy and paste it into the folder that the catalog for the LT is in and then delete it from the backup subfolder?

this is getting complicated.... can someone just send me exact steps on what to do...and how to get rid of the mess ( like the duplicate/wrong folder) 

and then to make matters worse i have just found a folder on my ehd...called 2'1' with sub folder call 2'1' previews.lrdata...i will show you a screen shot....what is that???? and should i get rid of this 2'1' folde4r???? things are a bit messy and i want to just get everything in order 

the other sub folder in this 2'1' mystery folder on my ehd is called N ...i will show you a screen shot of it with the subfolders, which are my pictures ... but only january, feb, and march.... this is not where i keep my photos...they are organized in a folder on N called my pictures and then 2'1' and then the sub folders, jan, feb, mar, april...etc to be added to thru the year...so i dont know what this is but can i delete it???? 

thanks for help with the original prob of how and what to do to have the catalog the same and then any ideas to clean up the mess


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 15, 2010)

[quote author=bjc link=topic=9489.msg64565#msg64565 date=1271285295]
i used to be able to go btw the LT and the DT as someone once walked me thru all this.... then suddenly and i dont know why or what stupid thing i did ...the LT and DT were not the same....but just a bit different so as of now the LT catalog has 319 less photos..it is missing a few dates in april but that is all..... i dont know how i ended up with two catalogs ..... but so appreciate the help to rectify this so that i am back in working order.... and hopefully can understand this a wee bit better

so could i just open the LT while it is hooked to the EHD.... add those photos ( by doing import from disk right?) then the LT would be the same as the DT...but then i have to direct the DT to the correct catalog right? [/quote]

Yes you could do this, it is one of the options we should consider. We could also consider the alternative of using the current DT catalog as the 'new' prime catalog. It all depends on which would be the least work (in terms of having to reimport) for you. You say that the LT catalog is missing 319 recent photos which are in the DT catalog, yes? Look at the DT catalog and see if that too is missing some pictures (i.e. it should be missing any that you have imported on your LAPTOP in the last 2 weeks). If the answer is less than the 319 you already know about then it might be better (as you later suggest) to use the DT catalog as the new 'prime'. This is your choice, *you need to tell us which of the two catalogs you would like to use going forward, and we can give you the step by step instructions on how to do it.*




> what should i do with this catalog that somehow got in my backup file??? is that wierd??? should it be there??? is it easier to not import the missing photos but use the catalog that is in the backup folder.... can i copy and paste it into the folder that the catalog for the LT is in and then delete it from the backup subfolder?



You should do nothing with the catalog "that somehow got into your backup file"....it is supposed to be there because that is exactly what Lightroom does whenever you have it take a backup....it stores it in the sub-folder called Backups alongside the catalog and gives it a unique name (timestamped). So it's not weird, it should be there, so no need for you to do anything about it. When this is all over we'll have you look inside that Backups folder and maybe consider some cleanup...*but not today, that's for a later time!*



> this is getting complicated.... can someone just send me exact steps on what to do...and how to get rid of the mess ( like the duplicate/wrong folder)



Don't worry, we are making progress even if you might not think so!  Step by step instructions WILL follow as soon as you help us decide which catalog to use going forward. Just concentrate on that issue for now, the rest we can deal with as and when.



> and then to make matters worse i have just found a folder on my ehd...called 2'1' with sub folder call 2'1' previews.lrdata...i will show you a screen shot....what is that???? and should i get rid of this 2'1' folde4r???? things are a bit messy and i want to just get everything in order
> 
> the other sub folder in this 2'1' mystery folder on my ehd is called N ...i will show you a screen shot of it with the subfolders, which are my pictures ... but only january, feb, and march.... this is not where i keep my photos...they are organized in a folder on N called my pictures and then 2'1' and then the sub folders, jan, feb, mar, april...etc to be added to thru the year...so i dont know what this is but can i delete it????
> 
> thanks for help with the original prob of how and what to do to have the catalog the same and then any ideas to clean up the mess



OK, I really can't explain what this 'mystery' folder is, and at this point we can ignore it. We will look at it again when we've sorted out the catalog issue, so let's concentrate on that first. Because it sounds remarkably like the folder structure of your 'My Pictures' folders, we will need to check to see if you inadvertently have some of your pictures in this 'mystery' folder which have somehow been imported into Lightroom (or even created by Lightroom by an inadvertent 'move folders' operation). When we have the main catalog issue resolved, we'll examine it's folder tree to make sure this mystery folder is not present. As I said though, that's for latter....for now don't do anything with it.

So to summarise that lot, the ball is currently in your court to tell us which of the two catalog options you would like us to help make your new ONE catalog going forward.

Let us know, OK?


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

here is what i have done and hope it is correct and i havent messed up anymore

i imported from disk the remaining photos that i didnt have in the N:LR for ehd Lightroom catalog 2 .lrcat ( dfault) catalog.... i changed my choice of catalog when i opened the DT ...see the screen shot...though i think i forgot to say always open this catalog....i guess i should check that right?

so far are things ok? and what else do i need to do to get my "house" in order...thanks so very much


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 15, 2010)

Good Morning!

To be honest I guess I would rather you had waited until we had agreed a definite recovery plan, however what's done is done so let's examine the situation. You say that you have done two things:
1. Imported the 'missing' 319 pictures....first question is which PC did you use for that import?
2. You also said that you changed your catalog choice on the desktop....is that screenshot from the desktop? If so that looks OK.

Get back to me with the answers to these two questions and I'll have a couple more things for you to do to check that LR on BOTH of your PCs is opening the same catalog...then we can start looking at settings/backups/mystery folders!


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

sorry if i messed up...have to leave later and take my ehd and just thought i could do it or undo if you gave the nix to what i did.... so sorry

1. i imported the missing photos using my DT ..... all the photos, just like the catalog are on the EHD... that is shared by the DT and the LT

2. yes, the screen shot is from the DT ... should i check off that box, always open with this catalog? 

and again sorry


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 15, 2010)

OK, what order did you do those two things. I'm assuming you changed the catalog reference BEFORE you did the import?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 15, 2010)

STOP!

Let me read all the new mess and I will be back to you.


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

ok...i am STOPPED .... will be patient..

and yes i changed the catalog then did the import from disk of the missing photos.... 

when i open LR i see all my photos


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 15, 2010)

[quote author=bjc link=topic=9489.msg646'9#msg646'9 date=127133485']
here is what i have done and hope it is correct and i havent messed up anymore

i imported from disk the remaining photos that i didnt have in the N:LR for ehd Lightroom catalog 2 .lrcat ( dfault) catalog.... i changed my choice of catalog when i opened the DT ...see the screen shot...though i think i forgot to say always open this catalog....i guess i should check that right?[/quote]

Yes you messed up much more!  

Reimporting is a solution almost only when the catalog is a total loss and there are no backups. It is only in extreme and very rare situations that a Guru here will recommend a reimport... Doing so, you lost all edits you made to these after their very first import. 

So lets go back to the point just after you told the desktop to use the same catalog as the laptop. This you did fine a per your screen shot and the "Always open this catalog" was ticked so you are good for the future. Both the DT and LT will now always open the same catalog.  

Stop fidling around right now and first answer these questions and I will change my recovery plan accordingly:

1: Yes/No
When you re-imported the missing images, did you made a single import to bring them in or did you make more than one import to bring them?

2: Yes/No
On the laptop: Did you work only on new images not yet in the desktop's catalog?

Just answer
1: Answer
2: Answer

We will treat all the new stuff you talked about separately and also change your backup procedure at a later time. :fi_lone_ranger:


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

When you re-imported the missing images, did you made a single import to bring them in or did you make more than one import to bring them?

a single import 

2: Yes/No
On the laptop: Did you work only on new images not yet in the desktop's catalog?

the only thing i did on the LT was import the photos from a CF card...when i got home and plugged the ehd into the Dt and they werent i changed the catalog and imported them......i did not do any adjustments ( as far as i can recall on the LT )....but did make adj from the DT which i see in LR

i apologize for the messing up and being hasty and also that i had to explain things ...didnt feel the yes/no was enough info...hope i am not being a "bad girl" lol


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 15, 2010)

New questions:

1: I tought the last import you did on the DT was about the 319 missing ones on the now shared catalog am I still right here?

2: On the DT in Library upper left pane, do you see "Previous Import" with a count of 319?

3: Were the recent adjustments made on the DT about those 319?


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

1: I tought the last import you did on the DT was about the 319 missing ones on the now shared catalog am I still right here? yup 

2: On the DT in Library upper left pane, do you see "Previous Import" with a count of 319?

cant seem to find that panel you are taking about with "previous import" i have attached a screen shot of what i see...maybe i am blind..lol..but dont see it 

3: Were the recent adjustments made on the DT about those 319? yes but not to all 319...just one folder that was photos from yesterday


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 15, 2010)

2: above: To the left of the folder list there is avertical light gray bar. Slide it up to reveal what is under "Catalog". If the arrow in front of the word "Catalog" is pointing right, click it to reveal "Previous Import"

3: above: How come that these among the 319 that were there before you trip out are from yesterday? Confusing...


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

found the recent import number...its not 319 so i am sorry if i am confused ...see screen shot

i am a bit confused by the 3rd comment but i will explain that i was on my LT and not at home...i took photos...i used my cf card and put them on the ehd ..... i think when i got home they were on my dt cause i had changed the catalog so i adjusted them on my dt.... hope this makes sense

not sure if i can explain/recall why i have different number for the recent import number .... 

also i load up photos mostly from my dt and adjust mostly from my dt ...once a week i am at my daughters to babysit and then when i have time i use the lt with the same ehd ...so i havent done much adjusting usually from the lt ... and since i am not a pro, i use the photos for digital scrapbooking and layout designs for books i make for family and friends it is ok if going forward i am just in sync


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 15, 2010)

[quote author=bjc link=topic=9489.msg64628#msg64628 date=12713448'1]
found the recent import number...its not 319 so i am sorry if i am confused ...see screen shot[/quote]

Is the count corresponding to ALL those you re-imported after both the LT and the DT were properly pointing to the same catalog? &lt;-Important for next steps...



> i am a bit confused by the 3rd comment but i will explain that i was on my LT and not at home...i took photos...i used my cf card and put them on the ehd ..... i think when i got home they were on my dt cause i had changed the catalog so i adjusted them on my dt.... hope this makes sense


 Will do with this. See Next...



> not sure if i can explain/recall why i have different number for the recent import number ....



What is important is that the count you see is corresponding to the number of images you re-imported after making the DT looking for the same catalog as the LT.



> ... and since i am not a pro, i use the photos for digital scrapbooking and layout designs for books i make for family and friends it is ok if going forward i am just in sync



OK. I see you are not in a critical situation and it will be fine at the end.

So. Is that "Previous Import" count corresponding to all those you re-imported?


----------



## bjc (Apr 5, 2010)

i am using a pc with vista...i have a LT and a DT and all my photos are on my ehd...i use lightroom to bring my photos into the computer...then i adjust when i have time...at least once a week i am away and do this from my LT loading all the photos to my EHD that is shared with the Dt ...when i am home i then hook the ehd into the dt....i am totally confused how to use this system and not have to go import my photos again..... 

i have been told to do an export of the catalog each time i am about to disconnect the ehd and then when i hook it to the lt import the catalog.... i am trying this with my 2'1' photos and it is taking forever... i dont think this will work...any ways to do what i want to do would be much appreciated?

i am a bit confused about the catalog thing and if i should be backing up to somewhere...like on my ehd??? and what to do

so thanks for easy directions for a novice grandmother who takes lots of photos....


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

yes


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

i am leaving my house to go to the photo studio where i help out and will be taking my ehd and LT...i dont know if i will have time to check this forum but will be back later and would like to keep getting everything in order

i feel i have gained a little bit of understand ( or at least i think i understand a little..LOL) so hopefully i can keep things in order going forward 

will check back just before i leave and unplug and then later today


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 15, 2010)

From now, it will be easy then!  

Will write instructions while you are out but do the first non obvious step before leaving and tell me it is done.

Select "Previous Import".
Select all those images.
Press Delete.
Press "Remove from catalog" NOT "Delete from disk.


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

ok...i just removed them from the catalog...and you are right,that was not obvious, not what i would;ve thought to do, and just plain scary...lol

off to dissconnect the ehd now.... see u later


----------



## bjc (Apr 15, 2010)

btw..i just looked and the ones i removed are grey ...i see the folder name in grey but they have ' for the count of whats in them
all of those where 3 sub folders in my folder '4 April

i think i also added a few that were missing from '3 March but maybe they werent in that count...i did it all at the same time but i think i did the march folder and added and then the april folder and added.... they are only 4' photos from mrach there are 3 folders with about 6' plus photos.... 

hope this doesnt make things worse...they are still showing..as i think they didnt show up in previous import

i have a feeling i am in trouble again???? but i really have to go now... to be continued...i will be on my LT with the ehd this afternoon and home again later at dinner time


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 15, 2010)

THIS IS SO NICE!   

We are now at the point we wanted to be right from the beginning.

"But my missing images that were edited on the desktop that were not appearing on the laptop?" would you say. Right. There we are and we are gonna retrieve them all in a single step with all the adjustments you made on the desktop as by reimporting, you lost those adjustments and keywordings.

Go slowly, check each step carefully and it will go like a charm.

 1: From your slowest machine, open Lightroom
 2: Click "All photographs" top of left pane in Library
 3: Select first image
 4: Press 6 on the numeric keyboard to mark it red
 5: Close Lightroom
 6: From you fastest machine, open Lightroom
 7: Click "All photographs" top of left pane in Library
 8: Select first image
 9: Is it red? No? STOP everything and say so. Yes? Go next step
1': Press 6 on the numeric keyboard to remove the temporary red
11: If you don't see the menu at top, press "F" until you see it
12: Menu -&gt; "File" -&gt; "Import from Catalog..."
13: Navigate to what by mistake was the catalog previously used by the desktop:
  N:/Lightroom for ehd/Backups/2'1'-'3-3' 135'/Lightroom 2 Catalog
14: In the dialog box lower left "Existing Photos", "Replace:" should be set to "Nothing"
15: Click the "Import" button
16: Let it take the time needed to perform
17: Menu -&gt; "Help" -&gt; "The five rules..." -&gt; Left Pane step 5 "Finally..."
18: Smile  

Just saw your last post... Don't worry for the gray folders. They will either be lit again after step 16 above and if not, the images will be where they were on the DT when you came here for help. In this last case you will be able to safely delete them.

If you think that there were other imports than the one we just removed from catalog ("Previous Import") you can repeat the "Remove from Catalog" followed by the steps above but first make sure they are photos that were previously showing on the Desktop when it was looking at the wrong place.

 8)


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

ok... back home now and going to try these crazy steps.... hope you know what you are doing..LOL

my slowest computer is the LT so i will do that one... will get back to you when done


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

first problem...help.....my LT doesnt have a numeric pad


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

well i found the directions for my LT on how to make the keyboard a numeric keyboard...i opened LR and then i found all photos and the first photo...but when i hit the 6 nothing happened.... no red??? 

and in reading the directions i dont really understand step 

9: Is it red? No? STOP everything and say so. Yes? Go next step  


is it suppose to be red around the photo thumbnail or what? i am totally confused and cant even get the first step so please clarify .... thanks


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

i did hook the ehd up to the DT ( faster computer) and opened LR...the first photo had red ...i tried to see about browsing to the folder of the wrong catalog but could only find a folder there that had a similiar name but not the same one...ugh...what is going on? this is so wierd..helpppppp


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 16, 2010)

BJC, I can see the folder in your screenshot....the 9th entry from the bottom of the last column on the right is the folder created at 135' on March 3'th, which is the folder that your DT was looking in before you switched it back. Folder name is '2'1'-'3-3' 135''.

If you are uncertain, wait for Denis to check and confirm.


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks...must've been tired.... i am going to wait for denis as i am confused about not seeing the red on the LT which i did first.... thanks so much though for pointing it out


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 16, 2010)

OK, no worries.....

The likely reason that you did not see the red on the laptop is that when you select a picture (as you did) in the grid view or in the filmstrip, Lightroom indicates the picture is selected by changing the colour of the surrounding frame to a very light gray and also puts a thin border around the image in an even lighter gray/white. When you press the 6 key (no need to use the numeric pad by the way, the 6 key in the top row of keys on the laptop keyboard works the same, Denis was just being cautious in case you inadvertently had a shift lock set) this tells Lightroom to assign a red colour 'label' to the image. To indicate this, it changes the very thin border to red...so possibly not immediately noticed. It also changes the colour of the larger frame around the image to red...*but this is initially hidden by the 'selected image' light grey highlight.* As soon as you move to another image and select it, the selection highlight on the first image disappears and you would then see the red frame.

So I guess the red label WAS applied on the Laptop, but you may not have seen it if you didn't deselect it before closing LR on the laptop. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

yes that makes sense...so then when i opened the DT and did the directions i did see the red clearly? does that make sense??? 

thanks for telling me about the numbers...cause when i used the fn/ins key to get the regular keys to be like a numeric pad i got a bell going when i hit it.... and nothing happened...i did try it with a word doc so i knew the numeric pad was working...got the number and no bell with word doc....

so should i begin it all again..and just use the number keys not numeric pad???


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 16, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought it necessary to repeat the steps 1 to 1' again....I'm assuming that those steps were put in by Denis to make absolutely certain that BOTH the laptop and desktop are using the same catalog, i.e. give an image a red label on the Laptop, then open up LR on the Desktop and if that image has a red label, bingo....same catalog MUST be being used.

The fact that you saw the first image with a red label on the Desktop would indicate that yes, both computers are now *definitely* using the same catalog. So probably no need to repeat the steps 1 to 1' unless you want to satisfy yourself.....

But probably best to wait for Denis's sign-off before going to step 11!!


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

ok thanks...those steps were all so mysterious and i had know idea what i was doing or why so you put a little reference on it... i guess i will just wait till denis comes along ( i am trying to be patient but so want this done so i can get back to fun stuff...LOL)

thanks again for all your help and responses


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

From your last screenshot, I see that you are at step 13. Just double-click the "2'1'-'3-3' 135'" folder (bottom right column in your screenshot). There you will see the "Lightroom 2 Catalog.lrcat" that we are looking for. Remember this was the wrong catalog that the DT was loading before we fixed it? There are your missing photos. BUT WAIT A MINUTE BEFORE you double-click it to open!

DO NOT double-click directly in Windows Explorer outside Lightroom or you will go back to when you called for help here! This must be done in Lightroom from step 12 above "Import from Catalog...". If your screenshot above is from that step 12, then this is OK.

You say that once on the DT the image was surrounded by red? Fine! I was looking for this result. This was an ultimate test to check that both the LT and the DT were working from the same now shared catalog. Rather than asking you to make it red, other options were to ask you to flag it or turn it B&W with the "V" key... anyway. You are now done on this step 9.


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

ok..i will resume the steps where you say i left off... and yes that screen shot is within lightroom ...i will go to lr and then in lightroom begin to follow along...i am sure ( LOL) i will be back here soon with a question...lol


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

And I will be back with an answer...


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

i have located the file thru LR and now it is preparing to import from catalog window 

this is taking a while... is that right?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

Step 16 above...


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

acrtually i am now at step 14 and want to make sure i have it right before hitting the import button so see screen shot.... 

will wait for you to confirm before i hit the import button...and then i understand it take awhile...i can step away from computer while it is doing its thing right?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

It is normal not having previews as only the catalog is being backed up.

Here we see that it found 343 photos in this catalog that are missing from your now working and shared catalog. This is fine as the number is quite close to what you told us was missing when you came here. These are the ones we are looking for.

It also says that 2'191 images are in both catalogs and that the ones you already have won't be modified. This is fine too.

So go ahead and click the "Import" button.


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

yahoo...off to click the import button

and am i glad for screen shots...they make me feel better knowing you can see what i am doing...thanks...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

Always help when someone is unsure. This can also be us not understanding what the other meant...


----------



## bjc (Apr 5, 2010)

i am using a pc with vista...i have a LT and a DT and all my photos are on my ehd...i use lightroom to bring my photos into the computer...then i adjust when i have time...at least once a week i am away and do this from my LT loading all the photos to my EHD that is shared with the Dt ...when i am home i then hook the ehd into the dt....i am totally confused how to use this system and not have to go import my photos again..... 

i have been told to do an export of the catalog each time i am about to disconnect the ehd and then when i hook it to the lt import the catalog.... i am trying this with my 2'1' photos and it is taking forever... i dont think this will work...any ways to do what i want to do would be much appreciated?

i am a bit confused about the catalog thing and if i should be backing up to somewhere...like on my ehd??? and what to do

so thanks for easy directions for a novice grandmother who takes lots of photos....


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

well LR is still doing its thing.... i will check back with you when its done and then am i good to go?

should we do any other "clean up" issues as i mentioned previously?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

[quote author=bjc link=topic=9489.msg647'8#msg647'8 date=1271429393]
well LR is still doing its thing.... i will check back with you when its done and then am i good to go?[/quote]

Yes. We will make some final checks just to proove to yourself that the procedure was right.  



> should we do any other "clean up" issues as i mentioned previously?


We have something else to do before the cleanup then have to wait a couple days then make some cleanup that you do not expect.

Only after we will look at the cleanup you talked about.


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

ok...its done doing its thing.... what now?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

Remember those you told us were missing?
1: Can you now find them in the catalog on both the DT AND the LT?
2: Do they have all the adjustments you did on the DT before the mess?

I know that the answer to #2 will be yes if you answer yes to #1...
This is just for you to see it all worked like wonder. 8)


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

at the risk of sounding dum....but who cares! i guess you are saying to open the ehd with the lt and the dt and compare that everything that was missing is now there???


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

I say that from now on, either opening Lightroom from your DT or from your LT, everything will be the same and that those missing photos will be there seen from whatever computer you use.

So, CONGRATULATIONS! YOU ARE DONE!
 :fi_lone_ranger:


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

just hooked ehd to the lt and this is what i have

on ehd N the LT says there are 22,153 photos ...same number that when ehd is hooked to DT it says....i guess this is GOOD!

i am hooked to LT with ehd and also can see that it says all photographs 22295 ( didnt check the number when hooked to DT...should i? is that important....not to me as i only use the ehd for my photos)

it also says on LT on c drive 142 photos.....

all my recent 2'1' folders and adjusments are there...

so now what????


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

forgot to add in previous post... just for the record ...i see that when i go to the c drive and drop down...all the folders are with the question mark... so i guess i moved them ( prob to the N drive or out of LR )


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

going out for a little while very soon....so will check back in when i get back to see if i am now good to go and should just get on with my life...lol

but i do ( of course ) have a few questions:

1. just so i can make sure i keep with this catalog and dont mess it up.... can you remind me where the correct catalog is located and what it is called??? 

2. do i have any additional cataloges that i can delete so as not to confuse myself....i only need one catalog as far as i am concerned

3. what do i do about the backups that comes on when you open up LR ? and do i do it from both the LT and Dt? or doesnt matter?

4. is there any point to getting rid of folders that i see in LR if I am not using those folders now? they will remain on my ehd but do they need to be in LR? does it slow down LR or the computer having them there? or should i just leave well enough alone and not to worry? 

thanks and "speak" with you later


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

btw for what its worth..just looked at ehd on dt and it shows the same ? folders on c drive....


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks fine. Now we just have to make a simple fix for the photos on C.

Are those ? marks on the LT? For its C drive containing 142 photos?

If this is so, then close the LT and hook the EHD to the DT and start Lightroom from there. Now, did the ? marks disappeared?

P.S.: Back in 45 minutes...


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

no ? marks are there on Dt too

speak with you later this afternnoon


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

Right-click a photo with a ? mark on it and choose "Show in Explorer". Send screenshot of the resulting dialog box.


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

i'm back! here is the screen shot


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry I was out at the store... Now on WiFi at the brewery  

OK. Those photos were previously at:
C:/Users/Bobbie/Pictures/2''9-'4-24 gracie mews sign/

Do you think you moved them from there in the past?
Do you recognize any of those 142 as being elsewhere under N: in the catalog?
Hint: Try looking your 2''9-'4 photos under N:

If you find them at another location on N: without ? marks, then just remove those photos that are under C: with the question mark from the catalog (Select those ? under C:, press Delete then "Remove from catalog" button as you did before.

If you don't find under N: in the catalog, you will have to look around by yourself to find them and re-import. But doing the re-import in case you find them elsewhere, make sure there is a checkmark in front of "Don't re-import suspected duplicates" and go. If they are already in your catalog at a place you didn't notice, it will tell you that they already in the catalog. Then use a search or filter in Library to reach those dated around 2''9-'4.


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

ok found them on N so i deleted on c.... 

what now?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

You are now at step 17 of my list of instructions!


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

i like being at FINALLY AND ENJOY .... 

i still have those other questions i was wondering about...shall we resume next week so you can enjoy your brew?

what are u having? we have a friend who has a brewery...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

Now on the english (UK) style "Extra Bitter"...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A few steps before the weekend to save us a couple days:

Your backup strategy is very weak at this time as both your backups and your catalog are on the same drive. What if the EHD breaks or is being stolen!

You now have to change the backup location of Lightroom on both the DT and the LT.

Instructions in next post in a minute (or some)...


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

FYI

my ehd is backed up nightly by an off site backup MOZY...does that count for anything?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

That counts for sure! But twice in my LAN Admin life it happened that for some reason the backup was unusable and each time I was glad having a second backup to hold the whole Company's data! Job saved!  

OK. I will save you the extra stetps. Just make sure that when Lightroom is asking for backup, both computers at pointing to the very same place!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

Now happily continue "Lightrooming" and wait until you create 2 or 3 more backups. This may bring us to sometime next week.

Remember that screenshot where you shown us the N:/.../Backup with so many folders to choose from when we were looking for the good one for the "Import from Catalog" function? All those a slowly eating up your EHD!

As you are now on the good track, let those new 2 or 3 backups pile up there and next week, delete all those outdated folders just keeping some 2 or 3 versions back. You will have to check those piling up routinely to revove the superflous outdated ones as Lightroom do not do the "brooming" for you.

I am generally out of the LRForums in the weekend but will be back on monday or may check in in the weekend a little.


----------



## bjc (Apr 16, 2010)

so when it opens each time should i do the backup??? or i think you said you can show me how to do it once a week?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2010)

How is your backup schedule set? Daily, Eachtime Lightroom start? Weekly? Monthly?

If you configured none, the the default is Weekly. But looking at your screenshot of all those backups, it seem that you are set to Daily as some dates are very close and if there are two folders on the same date, you are set to "Each time Lightroom opens".

If you open Lightroom just to look at/search for images to export or make "Impromptu Slideshows" or things that do not change the data, then you can skip the backup when it is asking. But now that you are all set, at least do the first one offered. Then also next time you changed the data.

I am on Linux at the moment and can't access Lightroom but I think that when Lightroom is asking for the backup, you can change the schedule there.


----------



## bjc (Apr 22, 2010)

hope u had nice weekend.... LR catalog is working well...i was with the LT and the ehd for a few days and back on the Dt...all seems well..thank you so much

what do you suggest now to clean things up and get things in better order...i think i posted some screen shots and some questions...i will be in and out today but thought if you had time and wanted to get started i would post today... if you want we can wait till next week


----------



## bjc (Apr 5, 2010)

i am using a pc with vista...i have a LT and a DT and all my photos are on my ehd...i use lightroom to bring my photos into the computer...then i adjust when i have time...at least once a week i am away and do this from my LT loading all the photos to my EHD that is shared with the Dt ...when i am home i then hook the ehd into the dt....i am totally confused how to use this system and not have to go import my photos again..... 

i have been told to do an export of the catalog each time i am about to disconnect the ehd and then when i hook it to the lt import the catalog.... i am trying this with my 2'1' photos and it is taking forever... i dont think this will work...any ways to do what i want to do would be much appreciated?

i am a bit confused about the catalog thing and if i should be backing up to somewhere...like on my ehd??? and what to do

so thanks for easy directions for a novice grandmother who takes lots of photos....


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 22, 2010)

OK. So lets start with the easy one.

Remember this screenshot of yours? This is telling us that your backup location is N:/Lightroom for ehd/Backups

As you can see, there are many taking up space on your EHD. Do you have a couple done now visible there that were made since last friday? Yes? Fine. Just delete the old ones as you don't want to reintroduce the old messy ones. Do this cleanup on a regular basis like weekly for example just keeping the last two or three most recent.

You might be interested in looking at how much space you have left before the cleanup and again after.  

And the same that we previously checked that both your DT and your LT were accessing the same Catalog. Now is time to also check that they both backup at the same place if not done yet. Altough, this is not critical.

I also understand that your EHD is backed up on a daily basis...


----------



## bjc (Apr 23, 2010)

i am leaving this morning for the weekend so i will get back in touch monday...will look over the above then... thanks and have a nice weekend


----------



## bjc (Apr 26, 2010)

i'm back from the weekend...hope u had a nice one..... and trying to stay on top of this...i have deleted the old backups...and hopefully done that ok...see screen shot...wowie it recycled 24 gb... !!! i still have them in my recycle bin and wont clean that out till you say i am ok

i saved all the april ones just to be on safe side and also not sure what that last one is all about so please advize

also here is a new glitch... i sometimes use my LT without the EHD hooked to it... and when i do i noticed that a catalog that is on the c drive opens...i guess this is ok??? or what do you say???

so when i opened the LT up again and wanted to use the ehd where most and my important photos are i had to change the catalog so it could find the one we have on the ehd.... i figured out somehow how to do that but i dont recall and am wondering how i did it so i remember for another time or if there is soemthing i should be doing when the LT isnt hooked to the ehd..thanks so much


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 26, 2010)

You can clean your recycle bin and remenber that those are also still on the backup used for the external...

You can also delete "2''8-11-19 13'5 Lightroom Databank" as this catalog is quite outdated.

Your LT should be configured to always use the catalog on the external! When we configured this, didn't you checked the box for "Always use this catalog"? You will have to go back in this discussion and recheck that the default catalog opened on the LT is the one on the EHD.

This also means that whenever the EHD is unplugged, you must not use Lightroom at all. But if you forgot the EHD at home, you can temporarily use this one on C: but once home, you will have
to connect the EHD, open its catalog and "Import from catalog" choosing the temporary one on C:.

You may want to read back where we made both computers looking by default to the catalog on the EHD. Simplest thing to avoid messing: Never use Lightroom without the EHD hooked.


----------



## bjc (Apr 26, 2010)

ok... a few things to add.... confused by "remember that those are also still on the backup used for the external" cause the ones i deleted are on the external so i didnt really understand what you meant

and to furthur clarify my situation.... sometimes i use my LT at a photographers studio where i assist....i dont have my ehd with me and these arent my photos so i put them on my computer...usually on my desktop and then use LR and dont plan on using them after i have exported and given to the photographer.... so if i dont have my EHD with me at the photo studio when it opens i think it went to that c drive catalog..though i know i had checked off to open with the ehd catalog as the default...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 26, 2010)

[quote author=bjc link=topic=9489.msg65441#msg65441 date=12723'4'77]
ok... a few things to add.... confused by "remember that those are also still on the backup used for the external" cause the ones i deleted are on the external so i didnt really understand what you meant[/quote]

You told me that the EHD is backed up somewhere. On that "somewhere" place, you may still have the ones you deleted. That, unless your backup procedure also erase from the backup what is not left on the EHD.



> and to furthur clarify my situation.... sometimes i use my LT at a photographers studio where i assist....i dont have my ehd with me and these arent my photos so i put them on my computer...usually on my desktop and then use LR and dont plan on using them after i have exported and given to the photographer.... so if i dont have my EHD with me at the photo studio when it opens i think it went to that c drive catalog..though i know i had checked off to open with the ehd catalog as the default...



In this situation, the less confusing thing to do is to use a shortcut to that catalog on the LT's C: drive to make it open with Lightroom and keep your shortcut to Lightroom (the program itself) for when the EHD is there.


----------



## bjc (Apr 26, 2010)

"You told me that the EHD is backed up somewhere. On that "somewhere" place, you may still have the ones you deleted. That, unless your backup procedure also erase from the backup what is not left on the EHD."

now i am really getting confused...the ehd is backed up by mozy...an off site backup company....it can only backup what it sees on the computer so by deleting those files they are no longer anywhere or backed up....does that matter?? i am not sure how this works...is the april /recent backups only backing up new things or all the things i have made changes to thru LR.... and the backups in this folder called backup on my ehd are just in case things crash? right? and i know its not if its when things crash.... i will still have the original un touched or exported jpeg in my ehd .... so maybe the backup thing is just great but not so important ???? for me


2.... i wouldnt know how to have a shortcut to that catalog with LR and the C catalog...can you tell me about that?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 26, 2010)

Only Mozy can tell you if they sync what is on your EHD or just add new things deleting nothing.

The backup Lightroom is doing is always a complete working copy of your catalog as it is at the moment it is being backed up. Just compare the file size of a backup with the filesize of your catalog: Near the same.

For the shortcut: With the desktop showing (all programs minimised), open windows Explorer and navigate to where is that catalog on C:. Make sure Windows Explorer is not covering the whole screen so you can still see some free space on the desktop to drop a shortcut. Right-click that catalog (extension .lrcat) and drop on the desktop. Choose the option "Create shortcut here".


----------



## bjc (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks ...leaving soon and will have my LT so will follow the instructions and put the icon on the LT desktop for when i dont have my ehd..

and yes.... i know mozy only backs up what it sees so it wont be backing up any backup folders but the recent ones...but this is fine... 

thanks again.... think things are getting in order now


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2010)

[quote author=Denis Pagé link=topic=9489.msg65453#msg65453 date=12723'866']
Only Mozy can tell you if they sync what is on your EHD or just add new things deleting nothing.
[/quote]

Mozy keep deleted stuff for 3' days and then ditch it.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 27, 2010)

Somehow a "delayed" sync... Thanks Victoria!


----------

